

Finland Central Bank Rules Bitcoin Is Not a Currency - veganarchocap
http://mashable.com/2014/01/20/bitcoin-commodity-finland/?utm_cid=mash-com-Tw-bus-link

======
higherpurpose
Why are central banks in such a hurry to declare Bitcoin "not a currency"?
It's like governments declaring in early 90's that the Internet is not a venue
for commerce, or something like that. My guess is they have their own ulterior
motives.

I really don't like Bitcoin being named a commodity because that means it
could be taxed VAT. Getting taxed VAT just for receiving Bitcoin is pretty
ridiculous . It's one thing to be taxed VAT for the _products_ being sold for
Bitcoin, and quite another to tax _both_ Bitcoin and the product you're buying
itself with VAT.

